# Need help looking for a free Program that keeps track how many shirts I have in stock??



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey guys,

I need help in looking for a program that let's me add the numbers of shirts I have in Colors and When I'm out of stock

for example, I right now have 10 small red shirts left and I want to upload that number when I sell 2 shirts on my next client then I can go to the program and show me I have 8 left in stock when I don't remember how many red small shirts i have left


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

why not use a simple spread sheet...you list the number per size/color and when you sell one/two or whatever you enter that as a negative...and you are current..

This will not kiss you and tuck you into bed, but if you are selling so many that this not feasible, you can afford an inventory program


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> why not use a simple spread sheet...you list the number per size/color and when you sell one/two or whatever you enter that as a negative...and you are current..
> 
> This will not kiss you and tuck you into bed, but if you are selling so many that this not feasible, you can afford an inventory program


can u show me a one that you use please


----------



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

Try using Quick Books/intuit..the program specific to 'retail business'. It allows exactly what you are looking for.

Staples has it on sale this week, plus you get a free cd tutorial on how to use, valued @ $39.00..Quick Books will run $199-$229..there is no free software, unless you use excel..

Sometimes, to make money, you need to spend money. I'd go for Quick Books.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Go to OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite

It is a free complete business suite comparable to MicroSoft Office. You can transfer files between them. I think the Spreadsheet program is called Calc.

Writer=Word
Calc=Excel
Impress=PowerPoint
Draw=Publisher
Base=Access

They pretty much have everything for free except a Web Designer, but there are plenty of them.

I use OpenOffice when my older copy of MicroSoft Office won't open something.

Have fun,

Dennis Graves


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

If I was you I would just make an Excel spread sheet that does just what you want.

You can have it keep track of your totals etc.


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

Excel spreadsheet and good old fashioned pencil and paper.

I grabbed a pack of recycled paper from Staples for 10 bucks. Develop an inventory spreadsheet on an Excel like program. Print it out and tape it to whatever you store your shirts in. Only fill in what is in that bin/box etc. I have 4 bins with two or three designs in each one. It's flawless. I updates my spreadsheet every week.

I can attach the spreadsheet for you if you would like.


----------



## ShiroiNekoOnline (Feb 7, 2010)

I would use excel too.
Thank you everyone for sharing.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

someone post up a file please im not familiar with excel i mean, i heard of it but never tried it out >.<


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

dAi said:


> someone post up a file please im not familiar with excel i mean, i heard of it but never tried it out >.<


It doesn't have to be that particular brand. Google has a free spreadsheet you can keep online. I'm sure there are others too including the one Dennis mentioned.

Do you sell online? Some shopping carts have inventory management built in.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

splathead said:


> It doesn't have to be that particular brand. Google has a free spreadsheet you can keep online. I'm sure there are others too including the one Dennis mentioned.
> 
> Do you sell online? Some shopping carts have inventory management built in.


Following up on what Joe said, if you signup for Google Docs (it's free, all you need is a google/gmail account) here: http://docs.google.com/

Then just click on the "Create New" button, select "From Template" and then search the template area for "inventory", you'll find a lot of free inventory control spreadsheets that you can use right in the free Google Spreadsheets app.


Here's a quick video I just did to show you the process of finding a free inventory spreadsheet using Google Documents. You may have to do a bit of searching on your own to find one that fits your needs or edit an existing one to fit your needs.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

awesome, Rodney thanks! if this was yahoo answers you will get the best answer!! and everybody else, too!


----------



## Richard Uuuu (Feb 18, 2010)

dAI,
You seem quite satisfied by Rodney's answer but I just wanted to let you know that you have also TioLive which could be a great solution. It is an online and free software which enables you to see precisely past, present and future stocks and which also manages accounting (this way, each piece of information is linked). So maybe it could make you save time for many operations and it could cover much more functions than just a spreadsheet.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

Richard Uuuu said:


> dAI,
> You seem quite satisfied by Rodney's answer but I just wanted to let you know that you have also TioLive which could be a great solution. It is an online and free software which enables you to see precisely past, present and future stocks and which also manages accounting (this way, each piece of information is linked). So maybe it could make you save time for many operations and it could cover much more functions than just a spreadsheet.


awesome! send link please if u have it?

Can you do this on Quickbooks Pro btw?


----------



## Richard Uuuu (Feb 18, 2010)

dAi said:


> awesome! send link please if u have it?
> 
> Can you do this on Quickbooks Pro btw?


TioLive is available on the platform : www.tiolive.com. 
You'll see that you can download all the documentation online.

Have fun


----------

